# need help



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

hi all this is my first ever post and experience with a pigeon 

around a week ago i found a banded pigeon in my back yard on the floor very easy to pick up and quite friendly new it wasn't able to fly due to being out of energy so put it in a large dog crate few perches a bowl of bird seed and a bowl of water and it has perked up nicely over the week i done a little research as to where the tag was from and emailed a few places around to which iv had 1 reply where they sent me to some1 else and they never emailed or phoned me back so iv had this lovely looking bird in my care today bank hols Mon it was a lovely day the cage needed cleaning out so i decided after it having a weeks rest and having no response from any1 i would see if it wanted to return to its previous owner and return home i clasp it in my hands and gently tossed it into the air and it took a nice swoop round and dissapeared quite happy it was on its way back home to its flock i went for my tea only to see the little bugger iv now named cheeky has decided to return back to my house roof and window ledges so i now think i am going to have to make him a new pen if he is going to be staying with me but a little clueless as to weather he is going to stay with me or fly off within a few days and my efforts be pointless all though never a bird lover i might even be tempted to keep a few myself now as i am amazed how they work are and such lovely creatures 

any help on tag WRCC goggled it to no avail  

and any ideas on if u think this bird will stay with me or decided the sky is bluer on the other side thanks aaron


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Aaron, welcome to Pigeon Talk. It sounds like you're in the UK--is that so? Hopefully one of our UK members can help with the band. I'm not familiar with those letters. Are there numbers on the band as well? It's possible this is not a racing pigeon but a fancy show pigeon in which case it may not be able to find its way home. Please provide it a safe place to eat and drink while you try to track down the owner. And if you can't, you may have a lovely new pet. Quite a few of us have pet pigeons; they do make very good pets.


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

hi there yes i am in the UK Manchester to be precise its already been with me for a week as state in above post and has just been released today for it to come back to me after having a fly around for half hour or so thanks for reply


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Just Googled "UK Pigeon Clubs" and came up with your NPA and racing clubs but didn't find anything that matched those letters. Can you post a photo of him? We can help you ID breed. 

Is there somewhere you can keep him where he'll be safe from predators such as cats and hawks? An old dog crate makes a decent temporary pigeon pen. 

Sometimes pigeons choose us not the other way around. 

-Cathy


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

hi yes i may have a few on my phone of him but he mostly white with a black front and his full code is wrcc 585 iv googled it myself to no avail iv let him out of the dog crate i had him in for a week today and he flew around for half hour and has now landed on my upstairs window ledge and wont come in


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I see. Can you leave the window open and the food inside where he can see it? He'll probably come in when he's hungry. Is he fairly safe on the window ledge?


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

Yea He Has A Large Dog Crate He Been Living In With The Door Left Open In A Wooden Shed Where His Food Etc Are And Ill Be Going Checking On Him 1st Thing In Morn I Just Hope He Makes The Right Choice And Ventures Back Into His Cage Or Stays On Ledge As He Been Fed Before I Let Him Out So He May Not Be Hungry Or Just A Stubborn Sod


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Was he there this morning? I expect he'll be looking for company soon - even it isn't back at his original location. Pigeons are not solitary birds.

Hugh


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

hi all cheeky is still sat on my roof this morning i have been out and placed him a little food out but he doesnt seem to want to be in a cage but a free roamer and sit on window ledges and my roof where he knows there is food and cover if he was to get any problems


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Does he just have the one band on or any rubber rings too?

Try posting here - plenty of UK fanciers who might be able to identify the ring.

http://forum.pigeonbasics.org/index


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Those are not familiar letters to me. If you get the bird inside again, have another look at his ring and see if you can see anything else. Another thought....try lifting his wings and looking underneath them, some fanciers stamp their phone numbers on the underside of the wing.

Don't feed him outside, you could put a trail of seed leading into the shed/dog crate to entice him in again.


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

pigeonpoo said:


> Does he just have the one band on or any rubber rings too?
> 
> Try posting here - plenty of UK fanciers who might be able to identify the ring.
> 
> http://forum.pigeonbasics.org/index




hi there thanks for website i will try there now and he only has the one band with wrcc 585 on and no marking under the wing as iv allready checked


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

if i can entice him into his cage again i may even try and learn it and myself to become a beginner keeper if i cant find the owner that is i have become quite attached but dont wanna keep it cooped up all day id like to be able let it fly and no it has sum knowledge to come back after all iv worked hard to keep it going for past few weeks :d any other help still appreciated as i am a beginner and anything of knowledge i will take it thanks aaron


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

*few pics of wrcc 585 (lucky)*

here are a few pics still not managed to find her owner or get her in as yet but captured a few piccys


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a beatiful bird.

Can you please catch him so he is out of the elements and danger of predator attack?

We have a member named Paul who has birds that look like that bird-although pic is not clear, not sure where he lives....I'll find out.

I sent him a note.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

What worries me is that fancy showbirds do not fly too well and tend to fly only short distances.As the pigeon does not belong to a flock it may well be vulnerable to predators, it also might not beable to forage for itself and only be used to eating seed unlike ferals who will eat almost anything. Please can you leavefood and water out for this bird. It might find its own way home but if it stays I hope you will continue to care for the pigeon.


----------



## aaron110186 (May 31, 2010)

hi yes i have had this bird in my care now for around a week and half now and have been leaving food and water out for him also to try prise him bk into his cage so i no he safe im just hopeing nothing happends from then on but he a wise old man and seems to shelter on window ledges under roof ledges where he feels safe i check on him every other hour or so hopeing he in to no avail yet and i no he a tumbler just not sure where from but hope u tumbler guys can indentify the ring and help me out thanks aaron


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

aaron110186 said:


> hi yes i have had this bird in my care now for around a week and half now and have been leaving food and water out for him also to try prise him bk into his cage so i no he safe im just hopeing nothing happends from then on but he a wise old man and seems to shelter on window ledges under roof ledges where he feels safe i check on him every other hour or so hopeing he in to no avail yet and i no he a tumbler just not sure where from but hope u tumbler guys can indentify the ring and help me out thanks aaron


hope you can catch this bird and keep it as it finds your home a nice place to be


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, this bird needs to be locked inside at least until the breed is identified, so we know about the flying abilities. Anyways, it's going to be better if you don't release it again. If you want to let it fly, let it fly inside your home.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all looks like a roller to me just trying to find out what WRCC means must be a roller club, there a few flying rollers in manchester soon as i find out ill let you all know


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mini paul said:


> Hi all looks like a roller to me just trying to find out what WRCC means must be a roller club, there a few flying rollers in manchester soon as i find out ill let you all know


Thanks Paul for responding to my note, I hope you can help solve this mystery.


----------



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like a roller to me


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Well its WEST RIDING ROLLER CLUB, give steve brearton a ring on 
07989919325 tell him the ring number and he may be able to help you let me know how you get on


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Good work, Paul!


----------

